# Tash Smoking Up A Fuente.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Last night I had a Gol & Tash smoked her first AF Rothschild Maduro coutesy of Kym Loco. Loved it too!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Probably one of the best cigars for women to smoke as it has a nice clean taste. I got my sister in law started on a R&J en cedros and she was hooked.*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> *Probably one of the best cigars for women to smoke as it has a nice clean taste. I got my sister in law started on a R&J en cedros and she was hooked.*


Gotta watch her though, she's taken a liking to Montes! LMAO. :madgrin::rotfl:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Gotta watch her though, she's taken a liking to Montes! LMAO. :madgrin::rotfl:


Count your blessings,,,it could be Behikes instead! :rotfl:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Count your blessings,,,it could be Behikes instead! :rotfl:


ROLMAO--thinking the same thing here. Tash, you smoke them if you got them!

My wife always says "what's your is mine and what's mine is mine" (her thinking)--:bawling:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> ROLMAO--thinking the same thing here. Tash, you smoke them if you got them!
> 
> My wife always says "what's your is mine and what's mine is mine" (her thinking)--:bawling:


Thankfully Tash came with me to the B&M today and witnessed that they were out of Behikes. I'm going to have a false phone conversation with Fiona at that B&M before we go there, everytime, stating "Oh damn! Your still out of Behikes? How disappointing!" LMAO:madgrin:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

........two wrongs don't make a right !!!.......and thats all I've got to say about that !!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> ........two wrongs don't make a right !!!.......and thats all I've got to say about that !!


Ummm, yeah...WTH is goin on here????? Agreed 100% Kym......:deadhorse:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It's nice to be able to put a "Face" to that "ArSS "
:bump2:


----------

